# Nimi: 14-16



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

So wife, dog and i are camping at nimi this weekend. Any hints on catching the bass from a boat? Will probably stay close to the park side. Where is the best lilly pad area? I tried around in the cove last weekend but came home empty.

DREW 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

